# Wedding Present



## Nannetteph (Aug 13, 2015)

So I got invited to a wedding when I get there in January 2016. So I asked them if I can get them a set of dishes & silverwares for their wedding presents. My nephew said if he can request something else instead. How about I pay for their honeymoon outside the country? Are you kidding me? I'm not an ATM. Am I going to encounter this kind of stuff? My own kids wouldn't dare ask that. 

My husband, who's an American was asked to be one of the sponsors. What is the expectations as sponsors, pay for part of the wedding? How much?


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Nannetteph said:


> So I got invited to a wedding when I get there in January 2016. So I asked them if I can get them a set of dishes & silverwares for their wedding presents. My nephew said if he can request something else instead. How about I pay for their honeymoon outside the country? Are you kidding me? I'm not an ATM. Am I going to encounter this kind of stuff? My own kids wouldn't dare ask that.
> 
> My husband, who's an American was asked to be one of the sponsors. What is the expectations as sponsors, pay for part of the wedding? How much?


Sponsor = $$$

Yes, you'll most likely be asked these types of questions frequently, at least until you lay down the ground work letting them know the rules. Good luck.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Sounds wallet depressing, any party here, it's gonna be on your dime for sure. I'd show up late for that party, Do you need to go? already the signs out there... "We have no money" you pay please (they'll be asking for money) and leave early (still needing more money), you don't pay up big they frown, it's not worth any effort, my personal opinion. 

Oh gosh who needs it, aren't we the retiree's, shouldn't we enjoy our life and worry about ourselves, nobody here will care about us, no matter how much we spend, sorry but I've had so many bad experiences with in-laws, what a waste of time and effort, Nannetteph we now focus on ourselves and adopted kids only, just about everyone else is a complete and total waste of time.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Unfortunately this could be the first of many. You'll have more relatives than you know.
I think rt ticket to Hongkong/Kota Kinabalu, etc specials with Cebu Air Pacific is less than the price of china & silverware set. If they know you are co-paying for the wedding, they'll spend more.
I would give cash and let them spend it the way they want. Something between P5,000-P10,000?+? depending on how close you are to them or your sister/brother.
I was a sponsor to a nephew's wedding years ago. I gave cash to my brother and told him I wanted to help with his expenses. Later, I was told that paid for the honeymoon.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

We don't get invited to so many functions since I have curtailed the "loans" and have not been asked to sponsor for any baptisms and such anymore either. Getting to be known as the tight Cano since I feel I don't need help spending what I have worked my whole life for.

Fred


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

A couple of years ago my wife went to her cousins wedding outside of Manila. My wife, brother in law and sister in law met with various extended family to travel from Manila to where the wedding was going to be held several hours outside the city. My wife agreed to rent a car and fit as many people in as would fit. They went to the wedding and afterword their car and driver agreed to drive them to the Pasay bus terminal for the trip back to zambales and the rest of the passengers that had ridden down with them back to Don Boscoe where the trip had originated. At this point there was a giant screaming match from 15 or so other friends of relatives that we dont even know demanding that she pay for their pamasahe back to Manila. My wife left them standing on the side of the road. Thats what 25 years of busting her butt on the night shift has taught my better half! She tolerates absolutely no B.S. from the entitled. In all fairness she spent over $150 attending to the needs of others traveling in the group and had reached her limit of exasperation at the forwardness of their demands.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

This is a good opportunity to let them hear you say "no" - and mean it. 

We just got a new ATM in town I send them to...an Automatic Tubig Machine!


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

I was once invited to be a main sponsor in a wedding. 
I gave them a gift certificate at SM appliances for 5,000 pesos.
They were a very grateful couple blessed with the gift of appreciation


----------

